# TYPO3 - TMENU nicht aufklappen, sondern ersetzen...



## Crazy MC (30. August 2005)

Hi erstmal an alle hier !

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit einem TMENU.
Und zwar soll es nicht wie meist üblich aufklappen, und die neue Ebene quasi mit anhängen, sondern das alte Menü soll verschwinden, und nur die neuen Ebene angezeigt werden.
Zurück kommt man über einen separaten "Klickpfad".

So sieht der Code momentan aus... und das Menü klappt somit auf:


```
30 = HMENU
30 {
  special = directory
  special.value = 536
  special.range = -1|-8
   
  1 = TMENU
  1.expAll = 0
  wrap = <ul>|</li></ul>
  1.noBlur = 1
  1.NO = 1
  1.NO {
    allWrap = <div class="menu_root"><li>|</div>
    stdWrap.case = lower
  }
  1.IFSUB = 1
  1.IFSUB < .1.NO
  1.IFSUB {
      #ATagParams = class="newstext"
      allWrap = <div class="menu_root_sel"><li>|</div>
      #beforeImg = fileadmin/images/pfeilHeadLine.gif
      #afterImg = fileadmin/images/zeiger4.gif
  }
  2 < .1
  2.NO {
    allWrap = <div class="menu_root"><li>|</div>
    stdWrap.case = lower
  }
  2.ACT = 1
  2.ACT {
    allWrap = <div class="menu_root_act"><li>|</div>
    stdWrap.case = lower
  }
  2.ACTIFSUB = 1
  2.ACTIFSUB {
      allWrap = <div class="menu_hassub_act"><li>|</div>
      stdWrap.case = lower
  } 
  2.IFSUB = 1
  2.IFSUB < .2.NO
  2.IFSUB {
      allWrap = <div class="menu_hassub"><li>|</div>
      #afterImg = fileadmin/images/zeiger4.gif
      stdWrap.case = lower
  }
  3 < .1
  3.NO {
    allWrap = <div class="menu_sub"><li>|</div>
    stdWrap.case = lower
  }
  3.ACT = 1
  3.ACT {
    allWrap = <div class="menu_sub_act"><li>|</div>
    stdWrap.case = lower
  }
  3.ACTIFSUB = 1
  3.ACTIFSUB {
     allWrap = <div class="menu_hassub2_act"><li>|</div>
     stdWrap.case = lower
  } 
  3.IFSUB = 1
  3.IFSUB < .3.NO
  3.IFSUB {
      allWrap = <div class="menu_hassub2"><li>|</div>
      #afterImg = fileadmin/images/zeiger4.gif
      stdWrap.case = lower
  }
```

So, wie kann ich es nun aber hinbekommen, dass das Menü eben nicht erweitert wird, sondern nur die neue Ebene erscheint ?

MfG,

MC


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (31. August 2005)

Hi, 

Setz mal das entryLevel des HMENUS auf  -1 - ist das der gewünchte effekt?

ciao


----------



## Crazy MC (1. September 2005)

Hi Andreas,

vielen Dank für den Tipp, aber das brachte nicht den gewünschten Effekt.

Aber nach viel sucherei habe ich endlich eine Lösung gefunden:


```
30=COA
30{
  # if Page has Subpages...
  if.isTrue.numRows{
    table=pages
 }
 10 = HMENU
 10 {
  entryLevel = -1
  minItems = 1
  1 = TMENU
  1.noBlur = 1
  1.ACT = 1
  1.ACT.stdWrap.case = lower
  1.ACT.allWrap = <li>|</li>
  1.ACT.ATagTitle.field = subtitle
  1.NO = 1
  1.NO.stdWrap.case = lower
  1.NO.allWrap = <li>|</li>
  1.NO.ATagTitle.field = subtitle
 }
}
31=COA
31{
  # if Page has Subpages...
  if.isFalse.numRows{
    table=pages
 }
 10 = HMENU
 10 {
  entryLevel = -2
  minItems = 1
  1 = TMENU
  1.noBlur = 1
  1.ACT = 1
  1.ACT.stdWrap.case = lower
  1.ACT.allWrap = <li>|</li>
  1.ACT.ATagTitle.field = subtitle
  1.NO = 1
  1.NO.stdWrap.case = lower
  1.NO.allWrap = <li>|</li>
  1.NO.ATagTitle.field = subtitle
 }
}
```

Hoffe das wird auch anderen mal weiterhelfen...   

Gruss,

MC


----------

